
Show HN: VR demo: shooting hoops, triggering score and confetti [video] - iamwil
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQAFp4_P6bM
======
6502nerdface
The thing that's most novel to me (not much VR experience, though) is how you
convey the masses of held objects, given the lack of force feedback. It
implies that the virtual hands have some kind of not entirely real existence
in the simulation, or it's like you carry everything via an elastic string. A
more "simulationist" approach would be to have the hands meet resistence to
their movement, but that would break the linkage between player movements and
visual feedback.

~~~
iamwil
Most games I've seen don't account for mass. In Job Simulator 2050, there's no
feel for mass. I think there should be some sort of indication or "tractor
beam" that pulls the object in tow, perhaps?

Until we get hand controllers that have gyroscopes that simulate resistance,
that's all we got so far.

~~~
wingerlang
It's been probably 10 years since I played it - but Garrys Mod does just that,
adds a beam between the object and the crosshair.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoYHALkoUrE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoYHALkoUrE)

As far as I remember, the weight feeling is quite good. Not sure how it would
work in VR though as I never tried that.

